
Show HN: Sweesh Wants to Be the FBI for Startups - abari
Hey founders,
A company that just graduated from the recent YC startup school wants to be the FBI for companies.<p>We will be helping companies to do background checks, profiling and analysis of their competitors or Bay other company or individual.
You can get early access now to the startup<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sweesh.us<p>There is a free Trail where you can request for one free profiling of a person or company. Save your spot now sweesh.us
======
pell
How are you handling privacy and people's criminal records? I find the US-
style background checks very invasive, rarely helpful and absolutely counter
to offering second chances to people who want to get back on their feet. How
will your business deal with these things?

------
ztratar
If you need help building a website, just use square space or something.

You did not graduate from startup school. It's not a program like that. Don't
mislead people.

Is your logo a... screenshot of another company's logo?

